# Schrift umranden



## cocoon (28. November 2001)

Okay, bin zum ersten Mal hier und dachte mir deshalb, mal ein kleines Tutorial zu schreiben. 

Es geht darum, eine Schrift mit einem Rand zu versehen. Dies wurde zwar schon einmal gepostet, aber ich benutze grundsätzlich einen anderen Weg, den ich einfach mal vorstellen will, obwohl er weder besser noch einfacher, aber auch nicht schlechter oder schwerer ist, als der hier schon beschriebene Weg über die Ebeneneffekte. 
Weiterhin kann man nicht nur Schrift, sondern auch jedes andere beliebige Objekt so mit einem Rand versehen. Fangen wir an...

Wir haben also auf einer Ebene etwas, das wir umranden wollen, z.B. eine Schrift. 
Jetzt duplizieren wir die Ebene (Ebene->Ebene duplizieren), so dass zwei identische Ebenen mit gleichem Inhalt übereinander liegen.
Wir selektieren die unterste der beiden Ebenen aus und wählen Bearbeiten->Kontur füllen. Hier können wir einstellen, wie dick unser Rand werden soll und welche Farbe er haben soll.
Danach kann man noch beide Ebenen (die oberste, mit dem Ursprungsbild, und die unterste, mit dem in der Kontur gefüllten Bild) gruppieren oder gleich auf eine Ebene reduzieren.

Hoffe, Ihr konntet mir folgen, auch wenn ich den meisten wohl nix neues gesagt habe..  Feedback ist trotzdem erwünscht.


----------



## Loser (22. April 2010)

Eine Frage dazu! Ich soll jemanden jetzt um eine Ursprungsschrift einen Animalprint Rand setzten. 
Wie geht das denn? Kann ich bei den Farben bei PS auch Tiger o. Leo hinzufügen 

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich echt freuen!


----------



## Another (22. April 2010)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe - Ja kannst du. Dafür bräuchtest du nur ein Muster (was der Musterstempel ist weißt du?) von einem Tiger oder Leopard.

Hast du nun die Schrift in PS geschrieben, rufst du die Ebenstiel-Palette auf und klickst auf 'Kontur'. Dort unter 'Füllart' kannst du dann dein Tiger-Muster auswählen und somit diese, statt einer Farbe, als Kontur benutzen.

MFG,
Another


----------

